# إسألوا وسأجيب إن شاء الله



## dochz34 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

أخوكم حاصل على دكتوراه في الطب و هوايتي البحث في مواد التجميل اريد مد يد المساعدة و الإجابة عن أي تساؤل قدر المستطاع بالعربية،الفرنسية أو الأنجلزية.أخوكم من الجزائر.


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (2 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور ياريت تخبرنا على الجديد فى عالم تفتيح البشرة وعلاج حب الشباب والنمش باستخدام مستحضرات تجميل طبيعية وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## dochz34 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Vitamine a+vitamine e+vitamine c


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

مالهم يا دكتور الفيتامينات دى ياريت تكلمنا عن وجودهم فى الزيوت الطبيعية وفوايدهم وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng amona (6 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور انا بدي اسالك في مستحضرات تجميل تستخدم لتصغير الانف مثلا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور ونتمنى طرح موضوعات كاملة فى هذا المجال


----------

